# canton/woodstock taco mac



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 16, 2008)

well lets do this one near the begning of the month so we can go to Amos' at the end.....

7 pm on a thursday???


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 16, 2008)

boy we picked this place just for you so get to pickin a date


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 16, 2008)

Ok.


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 16, 2008)

Back To The Chat Room


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 16, 2008)

It doesn't matter what day to me.  I eat dinner every night.  I would prefer to go to Taco Mac in WOODSTOCK!  Seeing as how that is convienent to the Woodstock/Canton crowd.


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 16, 2008)

me too


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 16, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


>



That was a good effort though.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 16, 2008)

kenny I'm gonna take your girlfriend with us....dave I need to barrow the nissan........


lhow bout y'all do this one as a lunch and we go to a amos' a few weeks later for a supper?


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 16, 2008)

sorry zack that truck is only a half ton


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 16, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> It doesn't matter what day to me.  I eat dinner every night.  I would prefer to go to Taco Mac in WOODSTOCK!  Seeing as how that is convienent to the Woodstock/Canton crowd.



Well you got 2 that the Roswell  would be closer...


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 16, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> sorry zack that truck is only a half ton



that ain't goona work.....



kennyjr1976 said:


> I gotta 3/4-ton HD if y'all need to barrow it!  With my lil 1500, it would take too many trips to haul her down there!!!



i might as well just barrow a low boy


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 16, 2008)

zach is right we need to go to amos's, we might have to call ahead to make sure they have enough food available that night...


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 16, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> zach is right we need to go to amos's, we might have to call ahead to make sure they have enough food available that night...



all kiddin aside you are right, they will need a pig or more for each person with the size of that samich


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 16, 2008)

so when is taco mac?? kenny, weekday for lunch??


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 16, 2008)

y'all work it out....i'm out of the picture unless it is spring break....


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 17, 2008)

Well?


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 17, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Well?



waiting on you darlin!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 17, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> waiting on you darlin!!




If we go to lunch, mondays are best for me.  And dinner is fine any night.  Those of you with _particular_ schedules need to speak up.  

Why is it always up to me?


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 17, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> If we go to lunch, mondays are best for me.  And dinner is fine any night.  Those of you with _particular_ schedules need to speak up.
> 
> Why is it always up to me?



i can't do lunch on a weekday and wed. is off limits


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 17, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> If we go to lunch, mondays are best for me.  And dinner is fine any night.  Those of you with _particular_ schedules need to speak up.
> 
> Why is it always up to me?



Cause you are the polite and well-mannered one...
Tuesday and Thursday I can make lunch in Roswell area.
Any night is good too.
When do you wanna go??


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 17, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> If we go to lunch, mondays are best for me.  And dinner is fine any night.  Those of you with _particular_ schedules need to speak up.
> 
> Why is it always up to me?



because your the woman


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 17, 2008)

Thursday, April 10th, Taco Mac (Hwy 92/575) 7pm.


----------



## JR (Mar 17, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> Tuesday and Thursday I can make lunch in Roswell area.


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 17, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> Tuesday and Thursday I can make lunch in Roswell area.



Are you paid to go to lunch!?


----------



## JR (Mar 17, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Are you paid to go to lunch!?


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 17, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


>



Maybe he could join the Roswell group?


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 18, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


>



whatever the boss says goes...


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 18, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> because your the woman



Ill second that... and cause shes the well-mannered one... well at least untile I saw that avatar pic.


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 18, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Thursday, April 10th, Taco Mac (Hwy 92/575) 7pm.




Well?


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 18, 2008)

its too far away for anyone to know if they can make it...


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 18, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Well?



I'll be there, or where ever and when ever it evolves to between now and then.


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 18, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> I'll be there, or where ever and when ever it evolves to between now and then.



 same here noydb, i just like to ag them on a little bit...


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 18, 2008)

what we can't do it before then....women...always the slowest.....


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 19, 2008)

at least shes polite and well-mannered.


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 19, 2008)

Well fine!  We'll go tomorrow then!  How's that?


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 19, 2008)

thats too far in advance for me to know if i can make it...


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 19, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> thats too far in advance for me to know if i can make it...


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## JR (Mar 19, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> We'll go tomorrow then!  How's that?


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 19, 2008)

is that lunch??


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 19, 2008)

its there is a good chance i'm not going cuz of stupid Edited to Remove TAC ----Edited to Remove TAC ----Edited to Remove TAC ---- 

typing around the censor


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 19, 2008)

I can not do lunch tomorrow.


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 19, 2008)

i just think outfishhim is being humorous remmy, dont get upset just yet


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 19, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> i just think outfishhim is being humorous remmy, dont get upset just yet



not mad at her, just mad that i found out todat that i'm racist.......


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 20, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> not mad at her, just mad that i found out todat that i'm racist.......




Maybe you should learn to watch your mouth.


----------



## JR (Mar 20, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Well fine!  We'll go tomorrow then!  How's that?



Thanks for the suggestion!  It was GREAT today!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 20, 2008)

Even all by yourself?


----------



## JR (Mar 20, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Even all by yourself?



Well, me and my associate!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 20, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Well, me and my associate!!!



Who?  The skirt?


----------



## JR (Mar 20, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Who?  The skirt?


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 20, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Who?  The skirt?



Where were you and your assosciate??


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 20, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> Where were you and your assosciate??



My associate is a youngin'.  Still in school.  She gets here at 1:00 and then it's !


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 20, 2008)

i am lost please help


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 20, 2008)

Well I am certainly the most confused!


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 20, 2008)

now yall got me confused too...  but that wasnt funny!!


----------



## JR (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm still full from lunch!!!


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 20, 2008)

yeah the grandmother tried to feed me and I was like you dont understand how much I had for lunch... then she had apple cobbler fixed for dessert and I had seconds...


----------



## JR (Mar 20, 2008)

Yea, I hate we didn't have dessert!!!


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 20, 2008)

Have to hit the publix bakery next week


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 20, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> now yall got me confused too...  but that wasnt funny!!



What wasn't funny?


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 20, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Who?  The skirt?


----------



## JR (Mar 20, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> Have to hit the publix bakery next week



That OR make a run to Alpine Bakery!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 20, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Yea, I hate we didn't have dessert!!!



Landon should have shaved his legs!


----------



## JR (Mar 20, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Landon should have shaved his legs!



*insert puking smilie here*


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 20, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Landon should have shaved his legs!



 the comp. pay roll would have to quadrople for that to happen...


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 20, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> the comp. pay roll would have to quadrople for that to happen...




Oh I'm sure it would have paid for that!


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 20, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Oh I'm sure it would have paid for that!



well boss man sure aint paying for it... wonder if SHE would??


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 20, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> well boss man sure aint paying for it... wonder if SHE would??




SHE doesn't have any money!


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 20, 2008)

I thought SHE had a job...


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 20, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> well boss man sure aint paying for it... I just do it for free!!!



I'm sure he appriciates that!


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 20, 2008)

thats funny...


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 20, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> thats funny...




And that is why he buys you lunch!


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 20, 2008)

Is that why he always buys u dessert??


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 20, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> Is that why he always buys u dessert??



I hear it's really for you!


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 20, 2008)

cant be... he always sends it your way...


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 20, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> cant be... he always sends it your way...



He just saves me a lot of money on my car insurance!


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 21, 2008)

so when is this get together MRS OUTFISHIM??


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 21, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> so when is this get together MRS OUTFISHIM??



See post #22


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 21, 2008)

wow!!  thanks for that quick response....


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 21, 2008)

normally takes a week to get a date and time set...


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 21, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> so when is this get together MRS OUTFISHIM??




Hey, why don't you start spelling my name right?


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 21, 2008)

im noot a well speler


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 27, 2008)

when is the meeting


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 27, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> See post #22



dont ask her she has already told us more than once...


----------



## big fish (Mar 27, 2008)

And just think i have to put up with her everyday ....


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 27, 2008)

big fish said:


> And just think i have to put up with her everyday ....



You like it.  I know that bcause you stay.


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 27, 2008)

I wouldnt!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 27, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> I wouldnt!!



Don't be so sure


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 27, 2008)

Im just glad I didnt say this:



big fish said:


> And just think i have to put up with her everyday ....


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 27, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> Im just glad I didnt say this:




That's ok.  I'm the keeper of the checkbook.


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## big fish (Mar 27, 2008)

A checkbook's only good if you have the money to back it up ..


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 27, 2008)

big fish said:


> A checkbook's only good if you have the money to back it up ..


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## RATTLER (Mar 28, 2008)

big fish said:


> And just think i have to put up with her everyday ....



just let me know if you need a excuse i can meet you at the lake


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 28, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> just let me know if you need a excuse i can meet you at the lake




Did I mention I am also the keeper of the key to the boat?


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 28, 2008)

paul i hope you have a spare


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 31, 2008)

this still on??


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 31, 2008)

yeah when


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 31, 2008)

ask outfishhim!!


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 31, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> ask outfishhim!!



i am on ignore since the fishing joke


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 31, 2008)

All I see are a bunch of blank posts!


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 31, 2008)

good thing she still likes me!!  

MRS. OUTFISHHIM...
When is this get together again??


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 31, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> good thing she still likes me!!
> 
> MRS. OUTFISHHIM...
> When is this get together again??



  See post #22


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 31, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Thursday, April 10th, Taco Mac (Hwy 92/575) 7pm.



Here ya go RATTLER!  Had to force it out of OUTFIHHIM but I got it for u!!


----------



## JR (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm hungry.


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 31, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> Here ya go RATTLER!  Had to force it out of OUTFIHHIM but I got it for u!!



Dude, it's really _not_ that hard!


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 31, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I'm hungry.



Me three.


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 31, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> im noot a well speler



told ya...


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 31, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> told ya...



I just wonder how well you file papers!? 

Poor Kenny, hope he doesn't have to actually find any of them!


----------



## JR (Mar 31, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> Me three.



Geezzzz... So I count for  two!!??!!


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 31, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Dude, it's really _not_ that hard!



ok i am trying


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 31, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> ok i am trying



Poor Dave.


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 31, 2008)

i have been trying but i thought you was mad about the boat key


----------



## JR (Mar 31, 2008)

Dave, you gonna be big Pimpin at this next eatin!


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 31, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> i have been trying but i thought you was mad about the boat key



awww!  I'm not mad at you.  Everyone knows him and I get along better when he's off fishin!


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 31, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Dave, you gonna be big Pimpin at this next eatin!


KENNY YOU KNOW I DO IT ROLLIN IN A BIG BODY BENZ WITH 2 DOOLAS WORF OG GAS


----------



## JR (Mar 31, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> KENNY YOU KNOW I DO IT ROLLIN IN A BIG BODY BENZ WITH 2 DOOLAS WORF OG GAS



Wit no futue in yo front!


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 1, 2008)

Dont Matter They Spinning


----------



## JR (Apr 1, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> Dont Matter They Spinning



Just call my cousin Keewan, who will page my lil brother Daryl, who has my real pager number.  And I'll call you back using his phone!  Aight playa!


----------



## hicktownboy (Apr 1, 2008)

RATTLER, before you start pimpin at this get together, your skrills need refreshin...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=189294


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 1, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> RATTLER, before you start pimpin at this get together, your skrills need refreshin...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=189294




For Dave, it'll take a whole lot more than that.  I don't think there is enough time before the 10th.


----------



## hicktownboy (Apr 1, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> For Dave, it'll take a whole lot more than that.  I don't think there is enough time before the 10th.



maybe you should post some suggestions for him then...


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 1, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> maybe you should post some suggestions for him then...



They are not free.


----------



## hicktownboy (Apr 1, 2008)

Well I gave him mine, so he has all he needs...


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## hicktownboy (Apr 1, 2008)

Thats gonna be the girl RATTLER uses the pick-up line on...


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 1, 2008)

All he has to do is start dancing.


----------



## hicktownboy (Apr 1, 2008)

I thought YOU gave him dancin lessons...


----------



## JR (Apr 1, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> when is the meeting



Who knows!


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 1, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Who knows!



With that attitude, mister, I might just delete the 10 posts that say when it is!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Apr 1, 2008)

just realizes this is over my spring break....


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 1, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> For Dave, it'll take a whole lot more than that.  I don't think there is enough time before the 10th.



girl i have been pimpin and slap way before you


----------



## JR (Apr 1, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> girl i have been pimpin and slap way before you


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 1, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> girl i have been pimpin and slap way before you



So what happened then?


----------



## JR (Apr 2, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> girl i have been pimpin and slap way before you



Remember the creed:

_"Pimpin ain't easy, but it sho is fun!"_


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 2, 2008)

thats why i am the king of the parking alot dont make me raise the pimps hand girl cuz girl you outta pocket


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 2, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> thats why i am the king of the parking alot dont make me raise the pimps hand girl cuz girl you outta pocket



A set of big ol' wheels and $1000 note don't make you a pimp!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Apr 2, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> A set of big ol' wheels and $1000 note don't make you a pimp!



i dunno he was thumpin when he came into Kayson's the other day.....


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 2, 2008)

thats right poppin that collar


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 2, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> i dunno he was thumpin when he came into Kayson's the other day.....



Somethin' was thumpin out his butt!


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 2, 2008)

you know you like to smell it


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 2, 2008)

It's hard to find good friends.


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 2, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> It's hard to find good friends.



boy your telling me


----------



## JR (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm out.  Something came up.


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 3, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I'm out.  Something came up.




Can't get a yard pass? 

You know it's not until next week right?


----------



## Ol' Red (Apr 3, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Can't get a yard pass?
> 
> You know it's not until next week right?



I'm still waiting.....

Red


----------



## JR (Apr 3, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> I'm still waiting.....
> 
> Red



Better just leave a message.  All operators are assistant other clients at the present time.  Someone will be back in touch with you shortly.


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 3, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> I'm still waiting.....
> 
> Red




Hold on......................................


----------



## hicktownboy (Apr 4, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Better just leave a message.  All operators are assistant other clients at the present time.  Someone will be back in touch with you shortly.



Would you like to hold or can I take your name and number and have him call you back??


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 4, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> Would you like to hold or can I take your name and number and have him call you back??




No thank you.


----------



## JR (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## RATTLER (Apr 4, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> A set of big ol' wheels and $1000 note don't make you a pimp!



that difference in a pimp and a player


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 4, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> that difference in a pimp and a player




Which you are neither


----------



## JR (Apr 4, 2008)

Lunch was great!  Thanks fellas!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Apr 4, 2008)

It sure was kenny.....your lucky it was the friday before spring break so mom would let me get out of school for the rest of the day


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm still stuffed.


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 4, 2008)

that was good today i am glad i made it guys this had to be the best canton /woodstock eating meeting sorry the others couldnt make it


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 4, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Which you are neither



just because i cut you loose dont be hatin you will need to earn your spot  back on the "TEAM"


----------



## hicktownboy (Apr 6, 2008)

so since we all got together this past thursday, this is not on anymore is it??


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 6, 2008)

i guess not since outfishhim didnt make it to the lunch i guess she dont want to been seen with us paul warned me


----------



## JR (Apr 6, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> i guess not since outfishhim didnt make it to the lunch i guess she dont want to been seen with us paul warned me



We just a bunch of hoodlums!


----------



## hicktownboy (Apr 6, 2008)

if she dont wanna be seen with us, i dont wanna be seen with her!!


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 6, 2008)

yeah she want post anymore either fine be that way i am going home 

ohh i am home


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 6, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> if she dont wanna be seen with us, i dont wanna be seen with her!!



Don't worry, I've already changed my hair color to not to be recognized as one of ya'll!


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 6, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> yeah she want post anymore either fine be that way i am going home
> 
> ohh i am home




Just didn't care enough to comment.


----------



## Buck (Apr 6, 2008)

Missed another one...    I guess I need to pay more attention to this thread...  Call me next time Kenny...


----------



## JR (Apr 6, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Missed another one...    I guess I need to pay more attention to this thread...  Call me next time Kenny...



Ok.  Though wasn't sure you'd want to be a part of 'this' crowd!!!  A CCW is required with these boys!


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 6, 2008)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6TYgJrGgoKg&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6TYgJrGgoKg&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## JR (Apr 6, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Missed another one...    I guess I need to pay more attention to this thread...  Call me next time Kenny...



I will say Buck, I had NO IDEA that the Jager and Crown girls were going to be there marketing... But it sure was NICE!


----------



## Buck (Apr 6, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Ok.  Though wasn't sure you'd want to be a part of 'this' crowd!!!  A CCW is required with these boys!



I don't know, I had lunch with Ol' Red just a few weeks ago..


----------



## Buck (Apr 6, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I will say Buck, I had NO IDEA that the Jager and Crown girls were going to be there marketing... But it sure was NICE!



Heck, Muddy may have even driven up for that one....


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 6, 2008)

I started a new thread with the info at the top. I'll be there, lord willin' an' the creek don't rise.


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 6, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6TYgJrGgoKg&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6TYgJrGgoKg&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>



i didnt know you would miss me that much


----------



## Buck (Apr 6, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> I started a new thread with the info at the top. I'll be there, lord willin' an' the creek don't rise.



Saw that NOYDB.  I'm headed out Wed-Sun to go huntin'...  Gonna have to see about making the next one...


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 6, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> i didnt know you would miss me that much




I only miss you when you take a 30 minute slot of my time and don't show.


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 6, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Saw that NOYDB.  I'm headed out Wed-Sun to go huntin'...  Gonna have to see about making the next one...



Good luck!

I just wanted those in the area that aren't as familiar with "the program" to be able to see what's going on.


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 6, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> I only miss you when you take a 30 minute slot of my time and don't show.



i guess you havent missed me then


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 6, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> i guess you havent missed me then




Maybe you should check your voicemail.


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 6, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 6, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> pm sent



I could probably fit another man in my avatar!


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 6, 2008)

this is true


----------

